# Purchased A New 2006 31rqs Today



## ltdude2u (Jul 9, 2005)

I am brand spanking new to this board as well as to the world of Outback ownership after purchasing a new 2006 RQS today....anyone else have one that has had any problems or modifications which may be necessary?????

I have moved up from a trailvision hybrid after suffering more leaks than a pair of pantyhose.......dealer realized my frustration and actually became an ally and stood by their customer service pledge and took the unit back and gave a full refund. They even gave what I feel was a great price on the unit itself.....Lets just say that I am quite relieved at this point.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I can't believe I am the first to say *congratulations*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ltdude2u to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31rqs

Don action


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! That's a BIG unit!







I tried to see if it was the biggest one Outback makes, but their website has been down since early this afternoon. Do you know if it the largest?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

ltdude2u, Welcome to the Outback Family! Super customer service from your dealer. Congrats.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome and post often.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, that's the model it looks like I've settled on. I'd love to see any interior pictures to see what the various color schemes look like. It looks like I'm going to have to start the purchase process without being able to step into one.

Can you confiirm that they've changed the bunks (on one side?) to be wider than the 28 inches from 2005 and they've replaced the outside shower with a long hose for the camp kitchen?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you found our site...

Welcome and Congrats on the new Outback


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the frey. That is some shift, from a hybrid to a 31'er ( which I think is more like 34', if I remember the spec's correctly)

What are you going to tow that monster with?

On a side note, that sounds like one heck of a dealer with the hybrid. Did you buy the Outback from them also?

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group!!!

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the Best RV site on the net. action 
If your looking at Mods you may want to look into the Outbackers Photo Gallery.
Post some pictures of your unit interior and exterior . I'm sure alot of OB families want a peek





























Congratulation on your new OB and the good fortune of finding the Outbackers .com








Jan and Bill


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats. That's a really nice floor plan. Although I think that trailer prefers the smell of diesel


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action 
Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Although I think that trailer prefers the smell of diesel


Hmmm, bubble bursted! All this time I thought everyone liked the smell of diesel.







Wrong again, eh?


----------



## ltdude2u (Jul 9, 2005)

I will officially pick th eunit up next friday from the dealer. I did have to purchase a new truck in order to tow it...but with the employee pricing I had the itch to get rid of my current TV anyhow....so I purchased a dodge 2500 diesel which I pick up today.

As soon as I pick it up I will take lots of pictures and post them here, so everyone can see them. I am nopt sure about it being the biggest but it sure is sweet looking. The bunks are 4 bunks in the rear with one side appearing bigger than the other.

The dealer was Meyers Rv in Lakewood, NJ who after much prodding decided to help out. Jim Fitz the general Manager was real good to deal with. I unfortunately can not say the same for the Service Manager Rick, He is and still remains a skid in my books. Personally they should promote the Asst. Service Manager Gary and fire Rick. At least Gary corrects problems.

I also think the photos I had taken of the problems provided more than enough proof had we had to take it to a legal realm to easily win. But either way I am happy about it all right now.


----------



## BobbyDup (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to the group. I think you and I are about he only ones with a 31rqs. I picked mine up about a month ago.

How much did you have to pay for yours and where did you get it?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bobby,

I think you will be adding my name to that list of 31RQS owners







when I get the chance to see one in person (if my dealer ever gets one in, that is). If he doesn't deal, then Bonner's here I come!









Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard action and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## ltdude2u (Jul 9, 2005)

I Purchased it from Meyers Rv in Lakewood New Jersey....Total Cost will be $19,735...dont know if that is a good price or not but I am fine with it.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Just adding my welcome to the others already posted. My 26RS seems big sometimes so I wouldn't know what to do with a 31.









Mike


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a 31rqs and have been living in it since 6/2/05 while I am building a house. Me and the family love it! It does have the outside shower AND in the fold down stove there is a shower head ( for washing vegetables). I pull it with a 99 F350 4dr. V10 and it pulls nice. Its been hot up here for a good week now air is on all day every day no problems. just had a couple of slight water leaks at a couple of fittings when I got it no problem fixing them myself. If anyone has any ?'s about it I would be happy to answer them. By the way I traded in a 26RS that we loved but we LOVE the 31RQS much much better.


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW... Livin large. Congrats on your purchase!


----------

